# New spinner



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

My Ashford e spinner arrived on Monday. I have watched several videos and read a couple books from the library. They did help, but oh my did I make a tangled mess to begin with. Finally I did produce a somewhat together lumpy, bumpy mini skein.

Wednesday I went to a spin a round at my local Guild meeting. The members are so kind and helpful. I got some quick lessons and was able to try out a drop spindle, a Navaho spindle and several spinning wheels. It was a fun and educational morning. One of the members even gave me a some mixed fiber to try out and some to take home.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

You have taken the first steps and are on the path to a great hobby. It takes practice, practice and more practice. The only hint that I could possibly offer you is to take time and pre draft your fibre before you spin. Watch all the videos and then you will probably develop your own preferred style of spinning. Enjoy your first spinning results.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great beginning.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats on your first of many, many more skeins. Have fun!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh it is wonderful as your first try. Your second looks good just needed to get the hang of it and it looks like you are. Enjoy and have fun making beautiful yarns. You will do good you will do good.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WELCOME to the world of spinning! How wonderful you have a guild nearby. Your "lumpy, bumpy mini skein" looks like a lot of my first skeins (and some of my current work). I just tell everyone it is designer yarn!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the club, and as others said, practice, practice!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for your encouraging and helpful comments. Time to practice.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Treasure those first"textured" skeins. Later you will struggle to reproduce them. Just keep on playing.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Treasure those first"textured" skeins. Later you will struggle to reproduce them. Just keep on playing.


Yes, this is so true.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous. If you find the fibre gets tugged out of your hand, cross lace the thread on the bobbin


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

You will become a 'fiberoholic' like the rest of us. Happy spinning!


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Agreed--I really wish I had kept my first yarn. Now when I spin lace weight people won't believe I spun "lumpy-bumpy" yarn. The good spinner can spin a fine even yarn. "The wise spinner spins an irregular yarn so people know it's handspun"(seen on a spinner's tote bag)


Spinningmary said:


> Treasure those first"textured" skeins. Later you will struggle to reproduce them. Just keep on playing.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Your picture looks like maybe you need to split your roving into thinner pieces and open it up and make it fluffy rather than leaving it the way it is. This will allow the fiber to slide from your drafting hand and twist and draw in on your bobbin easier. Enjoy your new spinner and practice as much as you can.


----------

